# 2 laptops



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if I will have a problem bringing 2 laptops in my hand luggage from the UK to Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> Does anyone know if I will have a problem bringing 2 laptops in my hand luggage from the UK to Spain?


you shouldn't have any problems at all


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No problem as long as they are in your hand luggage and it doesn't go over weight.. I was stung last night with Iberia as my hand luggage was one kilo over weight,


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

i bought one of those jackets with lots of pockets so i just place my lap top in a pocket which is at the back of the jacket fill the other pockets with the heavy stuff just ware the jacket at the check in then take it of once on the plane and you still have your hand luggage


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

My wife went back with a lap top & a 10" galaxy tablet from Alicante , on the 18th. Only thing is they want any/all of them put through the scanner individually.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I've taken a laptop and a Sky box through Alicante and Luton a few times. As gus says, at either airport I had to put them through separately, and at Luton they examined the contents of my bag, as they said it was what they called a "busy" bag. It contained all sorts of cables and wires for connecting them both to the TV and VoIP, so I could see where they were coming from.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks all, I guess it will be ok then.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I would think that the only problems would be weight and size, especially if you were travelling Ryan who are the most picky.


----------



## 4stephanie (Jan 9, 2013)

I took my 2 across with Easy jet in early December and had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I do two laptops and an iPad all the time with Easyjet or Ryanscare (all in the same carry on bag of course).. Some airport security insist on having each laptop go in a separate tray which can be a bit of a palaver, but there should be no issues. Just remember Ryanair have a 10kg limit for hand luggage (enforced where they have scales - I've never had Ryanair hand luggage weighed at the airports I use but I know several people who have). Easyjet have no weight limit for carry on bags except that it should be reasonable - so if you look to be struggling or it looks like a safety issue going in the overhead lockers, you may be in trouble.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, I am back now and had no problems.


----------

